# Boot Recomendations



## BucketMouth55 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking forward to the upcoming season on the ice! I fished all last season with a pair of boots that I wasn't too thrilled about. I'm thinking about buying a new pair this winter, either Lacrosse Ice Kings or a pair of higher end Rocky's to keep the feet more warm on the ice. Anyone have any recommendations or reviews on these boots?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I am on about my tenth year wearing Ice Kings. I would buy another a pair in a minute. I doubt ill have to though, they just keep going and going. If you buy though, you may want to buy another pair of liners. Nice to be able to switch back and forth real fast if they get damp.


----------



## emgriffi (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought the Cabela's Predator Extreme last year and am more than satisfied. I have only used them for one year so I'll have to see how they hold up but so far I would recommend them in a heartbeat.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> I am on about my tenth year wearing Ice Kings. I would buy another a pair in a minute. I doubt ill have to though, they just keep going and going. If you buy though, you may want to buy another pair of liners. Nice to be able to switch back and forth real fast if they get damp.


My Cabela's Inferno 2000's (next step down from the Predator Extreme) are all thinsulate and have no liners, yet are water proof... I have stood on the concrete ramps at boat launches this past "fall" (Nov. -Dec) and they don't leak a drop...
Pretty warm with a pair of wool soX.:evilsmile


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Cabela's Predator Extreme

I have been using the for over 5 years best boat I have ever used.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> Cabela's Predator Extreme
> 
> I have been using the for over 5 years best boat I have ever used.


Same here. Best boot ever.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Baffin if you can find them


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> I am on about my tenth year wearing Ice Kings. I would buy another a pair in a minute. I doubt ill have to though, they just keep going and going. If you buy though, you may want to buy another pair of liners. Nice to be able to switch back and forth real fast if they get damp.




but for me they were finally replaced by another pair... they are a little short for heavy slush other than that for the $$$ they rock...


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

RANGER BOOTS ....got them at Franks Great Outdoors


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Cabela's Predator Extreme or Inferno 2000.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Spend $50 or so at your local army surplus, get some Mickey's and be done with it. My feet have _*never*_ been cold or wet while wearing them. I would put them up against ANY high price boot ANY day. Then you can use the $ you saved on extra beer and bait. You could even buy some hand/foot warmers for the guy next to you with cold feet :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> Spend $50 or so at your local army surplus, get some Mickey's and be done with it. My feet have _*never*_ been cold or wet while wearing them. I would put them up against ANY high price boot ANY day. Then you can use the $ you saved on extra beer and bait. You could even buy some hand/foot warmers for the guy next to you with cold feet :lol:


You like swamp foot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> You like swamp foot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*BAM!!!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I was waiting for that...Mickey sH0' is tricky!!


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone try Muck boots?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> You like swamp foot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hog wash!
swamp foot from mickey mouse boots?
guess that could happen if you walk 8 miles to your hole. 
98% if us would NEVER have to worry about this.
i've had mine for a good 25 yrs

guess it depends on what kind of fishing he's doing.
i forget some guys use shanties


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I got a pair of Lacrosse rubber/golash type with spikes made in bottom and buckles. Their for work, and any workboot will fit in them. We slide our work boots into plastic bag(grocery store type) and then into the rubber spiked boot that buckles up. Nice and warm. Ice fishing, I just wear my tennis shoes in the bag then in the boots, sit right on ice no problem


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

it's 10 degrees out. wind blowing at 12 mph with 25 mile gusts & your fishing in tennis shoes & golashes?

your a better man than i am


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

Kamik Ice crusher boots ,very reasonable on price & have held up very well.I picked these over the lacrosse boots because of comfort & yes i do walk 8 miles just for some JUMBO S :evilsmile.My 2 cents.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

jimbo said:


> it's 10 degrees out. wind blowing at 12 mph with 25 mile gusts & your fishing in tennis shoes & golashes?
> 
> your a better man than i am


I put the tennis shoes in plastic bags, then in the rubber boots. The plastic and rubber both hold in the warmth. Works great


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

N M Mechanical said:


> You like swamp foot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Swamp foot...no. Maybe if you hit the ice to do exercises with no socks on? I usually just go out to fish :lol:


----------

